# Got one with a drop time this morning



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Hunted in the rain this morning and finally got one.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Interesting, never saw that before. Near a nuclear plant?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW! Congrats on your trophy bird!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

That's cool!!
congrats


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

That might have been a pterodactyl!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Awesome!!! Wow!!!!! Very cool!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I sure hope you get a full body mount of that bird. 

That right there is probably the highest quality "trophy" turkey I've ever seen.

Double spurs, and absolute HOOKS!

Congrats!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Gnarly!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats! That's amazing to even see that.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

No doubt that is a beast! Congrats.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow that's really cool!! I've never seen such a thing.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

That is awesome! Congrats on an absolute trophy!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats! I took one three years ago with double spurs on both sides, but they weren't paired like yours, but were smaller and pretty even. I really like the way the top one is a full good hook and the other is starting.

I didn't mount mine either. The bird flopped a few wing beats when I picked it up by it's feet, and one side both spurs broke right off in my hand!

I'm guessing we'll both kill a lot of birds before we find another double.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I hope you send photos to Woods-n-Water. If you you get that scored, please send photos to CBM also. Very rare, very interesting. I wonder how many double spur & multibeards have ever been killed......anywhere.
Just a guess, but that bird might be the highest scoring single beard tom taking this year in Mich.

L & O


----------



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome bird, what did it weigh?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Call Oakland county CBM scorer! I hear he's a decent fella.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW!! Congrats!! The Powerball of turkey hunting!!


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Boy you guys are starting to make me feel bad. I knew it was a good turkey, but nothing as special as everyone is making it out to be. As you can see, it didn't look to great after it was shot. Kind of a drowned rat look. I put it in front of a fan at work to dry it out and as you can see it looks a little better. I kept the beard, spurs and tail fan and then cleaned it to eat. Now I'm starting to feel like a guy that ate a record fish.

The stats if you guys are interested are:
21 lbs (It was like a rutted out buck, hardly any meat on the breast)
1.580 Single spur
1.670 & .850 Double spur
Beard 11 1/4" Maybe 11"


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Gander Club said:


> Boy you guys are starting to make me feel bad. I knew it was a good turkey, but nothing as special as everyone is making it out to be. As you can see, it didn't look to great after it was shot. Kind of a drowned rat look. I put it in front of a fan at work to dry it out and as you can see it looks a little better. I kept the beard, spurs and tail fan and then cleaned it to eat. Now I'm starting to feel like a guy that ate a record fish.
> 
> The stats if you guys are interested are:
> 21 lbs (It was like a rutted out buck, hardly any meat on the breast)
> ...


Don't feel bad… When I shot mine this year he rolled over directly into a giant puddle. Also had that "drowned rat" look LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainD (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, David. I have been hunting turkeys in Michigan since they opened the first season, and I've never even HEARD of a turkey with double spurs, much less seen one. Multi beard toms are not that unusual, but this one is really rare! I did see a hen with a beard in the U.P. this season, which I have heard of, but never spotted before. Great job!!


----------

